# Competition Grade Beef Brisket



## finsfree (Oct 5, 2020)

Where can I find competition grade beef brisket?

I buy Angus Beef Brisket at my local grocery store and I'm finding beef brisket around $3 a pound. The internet said these Briskets could cost around $4 - $5 a pound. Am I really getting Angus at that price or is it just high end choice?

Places I buy brisket from (in Florida):
- Walmart
-Sam's
-Restaurant Depot 

I could of swear I've had a Beef Brisket in the past that was so good the fat was like "meat butter". I hadn't have a piece of meat like that in a long time.

Where are these high-end briskets at?


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 5, 2020)

there is angus beef and certified black angus beef, angus beef can be select beef, where certified is choice or higher.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 5, 2020)

With the prices you listed it sounds like it would be choice grade beef.  I would suggest checking a local butcher shop but for prime grade these days you will probably be paying quite a bit more.  I'm on the other side of the country though so I could be off on pricing.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 5, 2020)

Here in Ga. we've been getting Prime Brisket from Sam's for $2.83 /lb. the last 2 months.  When they have it, which is about 70% of the time.  That's such a good price it is worth the wait and having to go a few times to get it.


----------



## Chasdev (Oct 5, 2020)

The top cooks use briskets that cost $100 minimum and for real large ones more than that.
Snake River Farms would love your money.
BUT you do get what you pay for, fully trimmed and all.





__





						American Wagyu Brisket & Premium Beef Brisket | SRF
					

Snake River Farms American Wagyu brisket is rich with spectacular marbling and unbeatable tenderness; ideal for braising, smoking, or any cooking method.




					www.snakeriverfarms.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not even sure of the grade, but the last time I saw brisket in our grocer it was about 9.00/lb. No thank you I told myself.

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2020)

Prime at Sams in Ohio is $3.49 / lbs now. “Competition Grade” is a pretty general and broad term. Small local comps might just be prime. As someone else said all major comps guys are using Wagyu. It can run $100 for a decent sized brisket on up to $200+ depending on the grade and if it’s hybrid or pure.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2020)

Prime brisket is about as good as you will find baring any of the specialty places or something like a kobe or waygu brisket.

If you have access to certified Angus briskets then that is the top end of choice so smoke em up!
I mostly smoke choice briskets and I just pick the most flexible bendy ones and they come out great!
A prime brisket comes out better but that's expected as it is a PRIME brisket over a Choice brisket haha.

Those are good prices for your area just get a nice big bendy/flexible one and smoke away! :)


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2020)

Raise your own?  My briskets turn out great.     Sorry no help.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm fresh off judging a two-day competition, the last and only one of the year for me.  41 teams and I can confirm that many did use Creekstone or Snake River Farms wagyu brisket.   SRF Black are around $150, and SRF Gold are $200+.  They are shipped frozen and you can pick a "range" of weights.  These things are magic, but the competitors inject and slightly over-season.  For backyard, I still inject a toned down juice and season somewhat lightly so the true flavor and texture of the beef comes through.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve heard good things about these guys. A buddy bought a brisket from them and said it was amazing. For American Wagyu is more reasonable than most I’ve seen. https://www.blackhawkmeats.com/online-store/american-wagyu-brisket


----------



## 3-2-1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Do you have a Costco around you? If so try a USDA Prime beef brisket if they got it, if not Choice isn't bad but Prime is butter...expect around $3.49/lb.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2020)

Unless you want to spend $200 on Kobe or Waygu, then Sam’s or Costco, both sell Prime for just over $3 per pound. 
Al


----------



## schlotz (Oct 6, 2020)

Like someone said, there is Angus, then there's certified Black Angus...


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 6, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Like someone said, there is Angus, then there's certified Black Angus...



In addition to the USDA grading, CAB Branding must pass 10 more quality SPECIFICATIONS.   Some competitor  labels are very sneaky, they use the same CAB color scheme, and of course it lists "Angus".  I saw one that even had "certified" in the logo, but it was apparently different enough from their registered logo to be legal to use.

Sam's label also uses the CAB color scheme.


----------

